# Male vs. female?



## kellyannyoder (Oct 13, 2014)

Okay so I'm getting ready to purchase my first pet tegu, but I still have a few questions. I was looking into a black and white argentine, considering they are said to be the easiest to tame. But now, I have no idea whether I should get a female or male. I've researched so much, but I just get mixed answers. So, my questions are;
1) Do males really get bigger than females?
2) What is the minimum enclosure size for an adult tegu of each gender?
3) Do females lay eggs without mating?
4) Are there any large behavior problems in each gender even when they are not being mated? 
And finally, I would like to know the best (and preferably cheap) breeders I could purchase my tegu from this spring? (I've heard that spring is a good time to buy tegu hatchlings) 
Thank you everyone!


----------



## Josh (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes males get bigger than females. For enclosures, larger is better. I'd say minimum for an adult would be 12-15 sq. ft.
Females can lay infertile eggs but I don't have any experience with unbred females laying eggs without having been paired.
I also have not heard about behavior issues with unpaired tegus.
Check out our sponsors TeguTerra.com and TegusOnly.com for hatchlings


----------

